
Lambdas in C# 3.0 (2007) - zengid
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb308966.aspx#csharp3.0overview_topic7
======
zengid
C# had cool stuff way before JavaScript, but it feels like it doesn't get the
credit it deserves because there aren't enough hipsters using it. </rant>

